# Comment on online portfolio



## IkarusOnFire (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey peeps

I've just recently finished a simple portfolio with some of my work. I'd like to get some feedback on it, if you would be so kind. What works, what doesn't - does the site make sense to you? Do the works appear to give a good impression of my skills, or what I have been working with, etc etc.

Any comments on the actual artwork is also welcome 

The site is here:
Marcus Design

/Marcus


----------



## Skin Coffin (Sep 22, 2011)

Very good work, dude, it's really nice to see a mixture of photos, drawings/design works in one portfolio


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 24, 2011)

The design looked pretty great until the big splash behind it all appeared. Nice work but it needs the opacity taken down a whole load - it becomes _really_ hard to see the thumbnails over it, which is obviously a problem for any potential client/employer.

I like the general idea though dude


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Sep 24, 2011)

I agree with Daemoniac, your drawings/posters outshine your photos IMO.


----------



## Daemoniac (Sep 24, 2011)

Another more minor point; That slideshow goes way too fast. Personally I'd say ditch it, let the person looking have total control while looking (I know you can stop it, but that doesn't make it feel any less stressful/inconvenient when you first start it up only to have the pictures fly through).


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I really appreciate your thoughts - I'll look into the transparency of it all, and I have been considering stopping the slideshow too. Thanks!


----------



## Fiction (Sep 25, 2011)

Turn down the opacity of the splatter.
Turn up the opacity of the boxes.

And then its perfect, awesome designs man!

Also, you may want to look into getting a better url, easier to tell people about, shows up on google better.


----------



## Ancestor (Sep 27, 2011)

^yeah, the url is the least appealing part of the site. 

otherwise i love it. simple design. just your work and a contact link. perfect. 

and on top of that you're talented.


----------



## Alimination (Nov 6, 2011)

I like your vector artwork (squid logo rules). I think that's your strongest point, you should focus on that some more.

Good website too, nice and simple is always the way to go.


----------

